# Lag issues at Certain Times



## Rodikus (Oct 22, 2007)

I am not sure if this is the right forum to post this but anyways, Basically around 6:30 or later till VERY LATE 4 AM. My internet gets really laggy. For instance I can be using a program called "Ventrilo" (a speaking device) and for some reason it will spike to like 100000 ping then come back. I called my DSL provider and they sent a line over and said my internet was fine. 

They said that most people tend to log on around 6:30 but that doesnt make much sense since ive had DSL for like 2-3 years and all of a sudden it just starts acting up. I try rebooting my modem but nothing. Im thinking maybe it has something to do with my computer but i did a full virus-scan and its still laggy. It is weird that i am fine throughout the morning and afternoon. But once it hits 6:30ish, just getting online and using any program like the web/vent/video games. ITS UNBAREABLE. Well is there any advice on what i should look for. Or do u think the internet company is wrong. Well thank you for taking time to read ths.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

At various times of the day, try this test, I'd like to see a link to a good one, and one when your network has gone bad.

Register at DSLReports and run their line quality tests. Post a link to the results here.


----------



## Rodikus (Oct 22, 2007)

Well this is from a spike in my internet around 7ish

<a href="http://speedtest.dslreports.com"><img border=0 src="http://www.dslreports.com/im/38707199/72571.png"></a>

Here is another image a little bit after

<a href="http://speedtest.dslreports.com"><img border=0 src="http://www.dslreports.com/im/38707494/86498.png"></a>

^^^^^- those are Speed test. Imma post some Line test 

del	23-10-2007 03:06 AM	Line quality 0% loss latency 197ms more	
del	23-10-2007 02:40 AM	Line quality	target IP does not respond to ICMP ping more	
del	23-10-2007 02:25 AM	j-speed	579 Kbps	738 Kbps	California, USA	verizon.net	more	
del	23-10-2007 02:23 AM	j-speed	768 Kbps	702 Kbps	California, USA	verizon.net	more	
del	23-10-2007 02:17 AM	j-speed	150 Kbps	731 Kbps	California, USA	verizon.net	more	
del	22-10-2007 09:35 PM	j-speed	2739 Kbps	734 Kbps	California, USA	verizon.net


TEST OF a good connection from a speed test

<a href="http://speedtest.dslreports.com"><img border=0 src="http://www.dslreports.com/im/38709525/5528.png"></a>

Hope this information helps. My internet just spikes. 

And can i ask u another question? This is a bit off topic but i was thinking of just REFORMATTING my computer but i bought this computer off the shelf so i was never given any recovery cd's. My friend has a laptop and he let me use his recovery CD with windows xp pro and service pack 2 but im nto sure if i could use that and if that would even work. IF not would i have to go buy an actaul windows xp disc from a store and just reinstall that way? anyways thx for the help


"It looks like the images didnt work. i guess u might have to go visit each one manually. i put the links in order to make it easier"

http://www.dslreports.com/im/38707199/72571.png

http://www.dslreports.com/im/38707494/86498.png

http://www.dslreports.com/im/38709525/5528.png


----------



## Rodikus (Oct 22, 2007)

OOO i just checked something. THIS is what u were looking for.

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2298348

That info should help u i hope


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

And that's your answer! Look at those packet loss figures! You need to jump on the ISP and see if they can solve this one. I'd also have a printout of this handy for the tech.


----------



## Rodikus (Oct 22, 2007)

So this is the ISP then. I called twice and both times they said there was nothing with the connection. I have Verizon DSL. they said the reason it was lagging up was cuase from 6:30 and on is when people log on. and i told em it doesnt make sense considering i have dsl and not CABLE. It is funny though cause the time i was on the phone with em. they told me to do some speedtest and it was working well. good results. I'll see what i can do. thx for the help


----------



## Rodikus (Oct 22, 2007)

on a side note johnwill.

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2298568

I took this in the afternoon when my internet was good. and i notice everything passed. compared to the other one.

What if the ISP says they see nothing wrong. WHat do u think my next action should be? thx for the help big time. 

on a side note. is there a donation place on this website. i haven really checked though


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd have a few of these printed out, showing the bad times of the day and the good times. Then you're just going to have to hold their feet to the fire. FWIW, I've seen this kind of issue several times over the years, and eventually they will fix it with enough annoying calls. :smile:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Rodikus said:


> on a side note. is there a donation place on this website. i haven really checked though


On the top row of links. http://www.techsupportforum.com/donate.php


----------

